# De'Longhi Magnifica ESAM4200 15-Bar Bean to Cup Espresso/Cappuccino Maker - Descaling



## aindriu80 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

I recently bought a De'Longhi Magnifica ESAM4200 15-Bar Bean to Cup Espresso/Cappuccino Maker. I think it arrived on September 28th. I got a red LED flashing light on October 9th that indicated that I needed to descale. I thought it was pretty early to have to descale.

Then today the 18th of October I got the descaling light again. There must be something wrong. I know my water is hard but I can't keep cleaning the coffee machine out every 10 days when the descaler is not cheap ??

There must be something wrong ... any dieas ?


----------



## aindriu80 (Oct 18, 2013)

can I use any descaler to descale the machine ? I tried my local store but they don't stock deLonghi Descaler (natural) just a non branded descaler


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not know this machine but from what you say It sounds as if there is a sensor that is giving a false reading. How old is the M/ch?? can you return it to place of purchase for repair ??

General purpose kettle /coffee M/ch descaler should be fine, most M/ch manufactures reccomend there own brand and charge a fortune for it !! Just follow dilution reccomedations . Look on line at coffee suppliers for better prices /quantities on descalers.


----------



## aindriu80 (Oct 18, 2013)

hi there,

Thanks for the reply. The machine is only 3 weeks old but I do drink a lot of coffee. So far I have drunk 1kg of coffee beans and have just opened a new bag. I don't think it is broke since nothing has touched it. Maybe the water in my area is ultra hard. I do know the water is hard but maybe its harder than I think.

I took your advice and bought a regular descaler. It cost me €5 for 250ml. The Delonghi stuff costs twice that for a bottle of 100ml. I read on the DeLonghi manual that if I use another brand it will void my warranty but its simply not possible to get DeLonghi cleaner at the local store, I have to get it on amazon and its too expensive.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I still think you should return it as I am sure that your problem is not normal. Descaling is usually done every month or so no matter how hard your water or if you dring a lot of coffee. Give the supplier a call and explain you problem or contact DeLnghi.


----------



## aindriu80 (Oct 18, 2013)

I sent them an email. They got back to me asking me how many coffee's I drunk out of it. I told them 1 kg of coffee beans. I am waiting on their response. I don't really want to have to leave the machine back


----------

